# CZ 452 .22 RIMFIRE RIFLE



## Estaban

Does anybody use this gun for hunting? If yes, how do you like it? Does it really live up to all of its hype? :beer:


----------



## Burly1

Check out this thread.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hlight=452

I think it's a lovely rifle. If I was looking for a bolt action .22, it would top my list. I've heard nothing but positive comments on this piece.
Burl


----------



## scottjes000

my dad has that gun but his has a European stock and Is made for Iron sights. Its a great gun but I'm not a fan of clip fed 22s my favorite 22 is a Remington sports master tube fed bolt action.


----------



## Estaban

Burly1:

The only negative comments that I have found is that the stock trigger is normally replaced with a brooks trigger and that it is not uncommon to have the forearm rub slightly against the barrel on one side or the other. Minor problems compared to all of the good reviews about the accuracy of the rifle. I am struggling with buying either the Savage BSVT with the laminent thumbhole stock and varmint barrel or the CZ 452 American. .......if only money grew on trees :beer:


----------



## Burly1

IMO, the beautiful lines of the CZ make the decision. Savage makes a fine rifle, but they just aren't as attractive, to me, as is the CZ. I am and always have been more appreciative of classic wood, than synthetics and laminates. 
Burl


----------



## Stonegoblet

scottjes000 said:


> my dad has that gun but his has a European stock and Is made for Iron sights. Its a great gun but I'm not a fan of clip fed 22s my favorite 22 is a Remington sports master tube fed bolt action.


Jess, it's a CZ in the garage, right? With the adjustable rear ironsight?


----------



## Estaban

I agree with you burly1 in regards to the cz being a much more attractive gun. That Turkish walnut looks super sweet and thats something that a synthrtic or laminent lacks. Although the laminent and composite stocks have their advantages! :sniper:

Jess, it sounds like you might have the cz 452 trainer with the sights & beechwood stock


----------



## scottjes000

Stonegoblet said:


> scottjes000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my dad has that gun but his has a European stock and Is made for Iron sights. Its a great gun but I'm not a fan of clip fed 22s my favorite 22 is a Remington sports master tube fed bolt action.
> 
> 
> 
> Jess, it's a CZ in the garage, right? With the adjustable rear ironsight?
Click to expand...

yep its a great gun my dad also has a cz target rifle that weighs 10 lbs and has a hare trigger and a huge scope. you can shoot the same ragged hole at 40 yds with 5 shots.


----------



## scottjes000

Jess, it sounds like you might have the cz 452 trainer with the sights & beechwood stock[/quote]

yep thats the one


----------



## Sweetnutts

Estaban, for the money I would through out these three choices for the .22lr 
Bolts 
Anschutz 1416
CZ 452 American

Semi auto
Thompson Center Benchmark
Ruger 10/22

Single Shot
H&R 
Thompson Center Encore

The Cz requires a small job on the trigger, however after the has been corrected, you will find that more ammo will shoot dead on with this gun then most others.

(NOTE****) I am not saying that any one else's gun is worse, I am saying for the money you can not beat the groups, with the above guns.


----------



## seafire

Well, Having owned one for about 4 years now, and it having about 30,000 rounds down the barrel.. I'd have to say I am a satisfied customer of the CZ 452.

Mine is the basic training rifle.. no frills stock, 25 inch barrel, Mauser slide sights... however I have always had it mounted with a scope.. having to use high rings ( Millets) with it...

It has used a 4.5 x 14 Weaver 4 x 4 Scope from Walmart, until I replaced it with a Tasco 6 x 24 that I took off a 223, that I was selling...

Sure a 6 x 24 might be considered a little too much scope for a rimfire 22 LR... but it has a target dot reticle on it and target turrents...

Even with that many rounds down the barrel, with good old Winchester 36 grain Lead ammo, bought at ANY Walmart for $11.00 or so a box now.. it can still head shoot sage rats and gophers at 125 yds consistently...
This may be with a bi pod, the scope set on 10 power or so.. off the hood of the old Toyota 4 Runner.. but that barrel is just as accurate now as the day I got it...

It has also helped many a boy scout, qualify for his Rifle Shooting Merit badge, when they have tried mulitiple times with other 22s and failed.....
First run with the CZ 452 and they are done...

I bought mine for $199.00 new...

My only complaint, is it sure would be handy if I could figure out how to get a 25 round magazine off of a 10/22 Ruger to work with the CZ.. then I'd be one very happy camper....


----------



## Estaban

Seafire:

I broke down and bought a CZ-452 last week and topped it off with a nice 3-9x40 scope & couldn't be happier! WHOA! What an accurate rifle. Iwas able to shoot bullseye's time and time again. I also had many elongated holes from touching previous shots. I can't wait to sniper crow this Spring with it!


----------

